# NEW Pictures of BOMB SHELL, Perlino Yearling Filly



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been meaning to get posed pictures of Bomb Shell for a long time and decided today would be a good day -- as she is starting to get furry and is absolutely filthy






Bomb Shell came her last fall, with her paternal brother, Blue (no current pics of him). She is one of my favorite horses. I haven't done a thing with her other than love on her and maintain her, but she's pretty willing and very sweet. I just remember wanting her sooooooo badly last year and how happy I am that I got to have her for my own. Loved her so much that we bred her maternal sister to Big City and the result is our 2008 buckskin filly, Cover Girl, 3/4 sister to Bomb Shelly





When Bomb Shelly is old enough, I plan to breed her to DunIT. I think she is pretty physically mature for a yearling, and tentatively plan to breed her to DunIT when she is a 3yo





So anyway, here she is. Dirty, about as unglamorous as one can look in a show halter, but very loved. Thanks for looking!!!









*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a “Bomb Shell”[/SIZE]*2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare
















And a flash back -- the first picture I saw of her:


----------



## Leeana (Sep 1, 2008)

She is such a pretty kid








I've been looking forward to new photos of her


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 1, 2008)

That unglamourous filly can trot her butt right on over here!


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW,,, She is all grown up and a cutie pie



)

You have the Virginia collection of creme genes!!

~Sandy


----------



## nootka (Sep 1, 2008)

Great pics! She looks pretty fine for not being all primped up.

I think the last two pics are cute b/c the leg pose is almost dead on exact. Nice mare, Jill!

Liz


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 1, 2008)

Wowzer Jill!! She is a pretty girl for sure.



She looks to have a nice long neck and it seems her eye is big also. Is that right? It seems like finding a large eye on a double dilute is SO hard to do! Spirit has a very big eye and I'm thrilled about that. You know, when we show double dilutes we don't have the option of using makeup to make the eye look bigger. It is what it is!!!


----------



## ShaunaL (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking good Jill! Who could resist that baby pic too, what a pretty little thing


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you, Ladies





Liz, I hadn't noticed the pose of the last two, but you're right! She is standing about how she did in her baby shot. Even though her ears are everywhere in the more recent one, I'd used it to show off how nice her chest is... You know... What would a blue eyed, blonde Bomb Shell be without a nice chest?





Parmela, Bomb Shell does have a nice, big eye. BUT so do my other two perlino mares (both sired by Bandito -- which explains part of it but they're out of big eyed dams, too). See them below





Jill

*Erica's Double Dipped, a/k/a "Double"*

(a maternal sister to Bomb Shell and a granddaughter of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too / "BTU"):






*Erica's Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a "Sweetie"*

(a paternal sister to Double and a granddaughter of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too / "BTU"):






*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a "Bomb Shell"*

(to show a better look at her pretty eyes):


----------



## Stef (Sep 1, 2008)

She is one pretty girl.



I think she would love California.


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 1, 2008)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 1, 2008)

Beautiful Jill


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone







Stef said:


> She is one pretty girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she would love California.


Oh... CA already has enough blond Bomb Shells



I'd miss her here in VA


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 2, 2008)

* OH Jill she is just beautifull!! I have always like her im glad you showed us some updated pics!!*

Shes turning into a gorgeous young mare!!


----------



## wc minis (Sep 2, 2008)

She is growing up to be so beautiful!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that's natural beauty!


----------



## Gena (Sep 2, 2008)

She is so pretty Jill! I always enjoy your pictures of your beautiful horses whether they are straight out of the pasture or show ready!


----------



## twister (Sep 2, 2008)

Jill she is so beautiful, I just love her











Yvonne


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beauty she is growing into


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you, Ladies!!! Hopefully next year when it will stay warm (way too hot!) for awhile, I'll be motivated enough to body clip her and do a real photo shoot of Bomb Shell. I'd love also to somehow get posed pics of her, Double and Cover Girl together (a trio of sisters).


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2008)

Nothing earth shattering, but I did find a couple sweet / candid shots I took of Bomb Shelly earlier this season that I hadn't showed you all before. The silver buckskin with her is our 2yo filly, Flirt. They are good friends.












PS I treasure Bomb Shelly all the more this evening in memory of her dam, Infinity, who passed away today:


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I remember looking at her when she was a baby. She matured nicely! I love silver buckskin!!!


----------



## jrae (Sep 8, 2008)

Jill,

I love that photo of her and Infinity. It brought me to tears but it's such a cute photo of them. Infinity was in foal to Sheryl's Jinx and I had high hopes for a perlino of my own.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 8, 2008)

She is a beauty and of course I am so in love with the double dilutes. You are truly blessed to have such a lovely girl of Infinity's. Bomb Shell's dam was a gorgious mare and I can see she will carry on with the beauty of her mother.


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you, Ladies! Bomb Shell is very special to me.

Janet and everyone -- Infinity was an outstanding mare and dam. I actually own two Infinity daughters. Bomb Shell and *Erica's Double Dipped*, pictured below with her own daughter, who is Infinity's granddaughter. I always thought Infinity was beautiful and her daughters and granddaughter are horses I treasure and for many reasons. I know another family who owns a son of Infinity and he is a very, very special boy to them, too.

Honestly, if three of my breeding / future breeding mares were not so closely related to him, T2 / Lil T would have been my colt pick this year. I like him so (SOOO) much. I tell Sheryl all the time how much I like him but it's this 3rd stallion that I'm wanting to cross to my Infinity girls in time to come.


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 9, 2008)

Jill Bomb Shell is Gorgeous





So are all your other Perlino & Buckskin Beauties





Perlinos are my Favorite Double Dilute I love the Darker Manes and tails


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you, Toni



:wub



Perlinos are my favorite double dilute, too



:yes


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 10, 2008)

She is maturing nicely! So sad to hear about her dam.....You have a nice herd of dilutes Jill!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2008)

RJRMINIS said:


> She is maturing nicely! So sad to hear about her dam.....You have a nice herd of dilutes Jill!


Thank you, Michele


----------

